# 

## Michał_ZG

Witam,

Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, dlatego może Państwo podzielą się swoimi doświadczeniami. Szukam ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia domu wełną mineralną wraz z tynkowaniem (powierzchnia ścian około 200m2) i ciekaw jestem ile średnio kosztuje robocizna (materiał dostarczam ja). Dane:

1) Ocieplenie wełną mineralną 20cm metodą BSO wg systemu Rockowool
2) Tynk cienkowarstwowy sikatowo-silikonowy na fasadę
3) Cokół z tynku mozaikowego 20 cm

Dostałem ofertę na robociznę za około *60 PLN/m2* i wydaje mi się to trochę wygórowane (spodziewałem się około 35-40 PLN/m2).

Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Srednio-niska cena jak na welne

----------


## jar.os

60 zeta za wełnę to niezła cena

----------


## lew 76

w granicach 65-70 zł ,za 35-40 można przykleić styropian ale bez tynku ,choć ostatnio moją ofertę przebiła konkurencja która będzie robić elewacje wełną za 28zł ,w cenie jeszcze montaż parapetów więc wszystko jest możliwe

----------


## twister718

Witam, 

Cenę masz przystępną, nie zapominaj że przy wełnie dochodzi jedno naciąganie kleju więcej, dodatkowo wełna nie jest takim "miłym" materiałem w obróbce jak styropian, pełno jej się wbija w ubrania i skórę.

Pozdrawiam
Polakowski Kamil

----------


## yendrek3

> Witam,
> 
> Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, dlatego może Państwo podzielą się swoimi doświadczeniami. Szukam ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia domu wełną mineralną wraz z tynkowaniem (powierzchnia ścian około 200m2) i ciekaw jestem ile średnio kosztuje robocizna (materiał dostarczam ja). Dane:
> 
> 1) Ocieplenie wełną mineralną 20cm metodą BSO wg systemu Rockowool
> 2) Tynk cienkowarstwowy sikatowo-silikonowy na fasadę
> 3) Cokół z tynku mozaikowego 20 cm
> 
> Dostałem ofertę na robociznę za około *60 PLN/m2* i wydaje mi się to trochę wygórowane (spodziewałem się około 35-40 PLN/m2).
> ...


60-dych to drogo. U mnie chlopaki braki po 45zeta/2 na gotowo. Normalnie liczy sie to po 15 za styro, 15 za siatke z klejem i 15 za strukture

nie przeplacaj tylko szukaj dalej

----------


## Balto

Ech - po raz kolejny dyskusja: czemu tak drogo i czemu wełna droższa jest niż styro. Moja rada - najpierw spójrz na robotę ekipy, potem dożeraj się do ceny. Może się okazać, że te 1500 zł co urwiesz na robocie potem włożysz w prostowanie roboty. 
Cena nie jest wszystkim.

----------


## yendrek3

tak Balto tylko ja nie podaje najtanszej ekipy w okoicy tylko ogolnie przyjeta stawke za ta robote. Nie znam ekipy co bierze wiecej niz 45 z metra

----------


## fighter1983

yendrek3 mamy tu ewbuxxxo na forum; na welnie nie sadze zeby taniej niz 65-70 wzial robote, moich chlopakow tez bym nie wyslal za mniej niz 60zl z m2 na welne, chyba zeby bylo jakos bardzo blisko.

----------


## yendrek3

> yendrek3 mamy tu ewbuxxxo na forum; na welnie nie sadze zeby taniej niz 65-70 wzial robote, moich chlopakow tez bym nie wyslal za mniej niz 60zl z m2 na welne, chyba zeby bylo jakos bardzo blisko.


o kur.. to nie doczytalem ze chodzi o welne chlopaki. ja mowilem caly czas o styro, wielkie sorry

----------


## Michał_ZG

Witam ponownie,

Wielkie dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Uspokoiło mnie to trochę. Wbrew pozorom nie szukam ekipy najtańszej, tylko czuję, że przy stawianiu SSO poprzednia ekipa trochę mnie naciągnęła i nie chcę znów "mocno" przepłacać. Rzeczywiście sugerowałem się cenami nie patrząc czy to wełna, czy styropian.

Jeszcze raz dzięki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

Wiesz, to często tak bywa.... szaleństwo przy stanie surowym, a jak przychodzi do wykończenia to już szukasz oszczędności  :smile:

----------


## lew 76

> Wiesz, to często tak bywa.... szaleństwo przy stanie surowym, a jak przychodzi do wykończenia to już szukasz oszczędności


niestety coraz częściej

----------

